# Can I Swap/Replace A 2014 Nissan Sentra Engine With A 2015 Nissan Altima Engine W



## Everly (Sep 11, 2021)

Aloha,
My 2014 Nissan Sentra engine has a blown head gasket. Was hoping to replace it with a 2015 Nissan Altima engine. Wondering if this is possible?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Where there's a will and a wallet, anything is possible. It's not a bolt-on swap, if that's what you are looking for. You would need the engine, CVT, ECM and wiring harness from the Altima just to start and probably some other parts as well...possibly axles? Another question is would all that expense be worth an extra 45 HP, especially since Nissan CVTs tend to suck the performance out of any engine and aren't the most reliable, especially those pre-2017? You also may have state inspection "legalities" to deal with, depending on what state you live in. It might make more sense in the long run to fix the head gasket, sell the car and purchase a vehicle that is more to your liking. Anyway, I found this thread about swapping an MR20DE engine to a QR25DE, which may give a little insight. You may also find some info by sites dedicated to the B15 or B16 platforms. 









MR20DE Engine Swap or Engine Upgrade


Hello...(^_^) Im looking to upgrade my 07 sentra 2.0s 6spd(MR20DE). I was Wondering if a Q25DE would fit or should i just get performance Headers and Exhaust..




www.nissanclub.com


----------

